# Photoshop CS3 not opening D5200 RAW files - Error Message



## Count (Apr 27, 2013)

I just got home with my D5200 and Photoshop CS3 won't open my NEF Raw file.  I've tried plug-in updates but nothing is working.

I'm hoping somebody here can help!!

Thank you!
Patrick


----------



## bunny99123 (Apr 27, 2013)

It wouldn't open my Sony raw files either. My friend downloaded a converter to get it to read her Canon.


----------



## Count (Apr 27, 2013)

bunny99123 said:


> It wouldn't open my Sony raw files either. My friend downloaded a converter to get it to read her Canon.



I just tested that converter and it seems to work.  It does change it to another photo type - I hope it's the same quality!

For those who may be having the problem it's the Adobe DNG converter.


----------



## KmH (Apr 27, 2013)

Nikon D5200 NEF files aren't supported until ACR 7.3  - which means CS 6 (Photoshop 13).
CS 3 (Photoshop 10) uses ACR 4.

Camera Raw plug-in | Supported cameras


----------



## Count (Apr 27, 2013)

KmH said:


> Nikon D5200 NEF files aren't supported until ACR 7.3  - which means CS 6 (Photoshop 13).
> CS 3 (Photoshop 10) uses ACR 4.
> 
> Camera Raw plug-in | Supported cameras



Thanks for the info!  Do you know if the latest version of Lightroom will support NEF Raw Nikon D5200 files?  I may just do that and get basic.  If I need to edit deeper then I can use CS3,


----------



## KmH (Apr 27, 2013)

The latest version of Lightroom also uses ACR 7. 

ACR 7 was a major update from ACR 6.

ACR 6 (CS 5/LR 3) was *Process Version 2010*, and ACR 7 (CS 6/LR 4) is now *Process Version 2012*.
*Process Version 2003* was used with CS 3, CS 4/LR 1, 2.

Your CS 3 is 2 Process Versions behind LR 4.
Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 4 * Process versions
Understanding process versions | Learn Lightroom 3 | Adobe TV
Understanding Lightroom Process Versions

You may want to consider upgrading to CS 6 because CS 3 likely won't qualify you for upgrade pricing when CS 7 launches sometime late next year.


----------

